# Start Stream needs a confirmation dialog



## timmus (Nov 3, 2016)

Can OBS add an option to confirm that we want to begin streaming?

I was working late tonight on some recorded segments tonight using the "Start Recording", and at one point I looked over and saw that the Start Streaming button had accidentally been pressed.  This means I could have accidentally been streaming embarrassing stuff or private conversations out to my channels.  

Summary: When "Start Streaming" is pressed, I want OBS to pop up a dialog confirming that I want to begin streaming.  This can be an optional setting.

Tim


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2016)

That setting is already in general options.


----------

